# Single step weave training



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

After a 5+ month wait, my new weave set is here! They are from Way to Weave and are WAM + Channels + 2x2s. I wanted to be able to work Pimg on WAM weaves so that she can get her single-stepping footwork down. Once she has that, I'll open them up a bit as channels to increase her speed. I'm pretty excited about improving her weaving, we loose a LOT of time in the weaves currently.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Too funny to watch her 'jump' into the weaves when you put them down (v'ed them) initially!

When I first started agility a million years ago we only have weave-a-matics and left them low and with the big 'v' for a long time cause we didn't know what the heck we were doing. 

By the time we started slowly raising the poles many of the dogs lost their minds! They had been tearing thru at top speed, and suddenly when we changed the picture they started jumping fast over all the v's (not 'weaving' in any sense of the word). Since we were clueless we either leashed them or S L O W E D them to try to get them to weave and the result was that dogs we had tearing thru and loving the weaves ended up stressed and S L O W and hating them!!!! 

Funny how training has improved along with the instruction...


----------

